
The Simpsons Cover The Pirate Bay & Anti-Piracy Enforcement - chewymouse
http://torrentfreak.com/the-simpsons-cleverly-cover-the-pirate-bay-anti-piracy-enforcement-140106/
======
zoowar
I loved the parody of the Hollywood executive doing cocaine just before he
called the FBI.

